# Awesome Headshots



## TinyMiteVillage (Jun 9, 2008)

This is my stud Dillards HHH Commanche......aka.......Popcorn. I show him in halter at our local saddle club and he also visits nursing homes, special needs kids, and terminally ill patients. He rides in the back seat of my F-250 and loves to go to McDonalds and get french fries.........lol


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 9, 2008)

Cute picture, but I HAVE to ask - how do you get him into the backseat of an F-250? I would love to think our 30" stallion could be transported that way!!


----------



## Leeana (Jun 9, 2008)

This is one of my faverites ...

Westwind BTU Crown Prince Stetson






Then a gelding i use to own, still very dear to me, but now lives with a good good friend of mine. He was my "first" horse and i



him.


----------



## wpsellwood (Jun 9, 2008)

I was going to post these pictures on a topic but you started one! Was just taking some pictures and thought they turned out pretty good. Just me taking them nothing fancy. Firewaters Isidora of Olympus


----------



## normajeanbaker (Jun 10, 2008)

Here are a few nice headshots that have been taken of some of our horses.

Lt Dans Magnificent Toy






(Photo by Shutterbug Shea)

Norma Jean Baker
















(all photo's but the bottom one by Shutterbug Shea)

VPS Just A Tad Bad











(photos by Shutterbug Shea)

Who's Your Daddy






~Jen~


----------



## kaykay (Jun 10, 2008)

Heres flirt






Baxters Jim Beam Black Label and Baxters Black Conviction


----------



## K&H Miniatures (Jun 10, 2008)

Here is Chloe and my first miniature horse baby ever "Millie"


----------



## Kylie (Jun 10, 2008)

Gorgeous pics all!





Here our mine... my stallion i sold in Febuary.











My colt (son of above stallion).











My filly.











Some of my mares.
















A pic of a foal (i didnt breed) out of the chestnut mare above.






My young stallion.


----------



## Kendra (Jun 10, 2008)

A few favorites:
















We just clipped the filly in this picture, she's a yearling now (or will be this weekend!) and her head is even more beautiful than her mothers, which has always been our standard for beautiful-ness!


----------



## nootka (Jun 10, 2008)

My yearling gelding. I think he's got a cute head!

Liz


----------



## minih (Jun 10, 2008)

our stallion

Nat

two of our babies we have sold

Filly

Patty

our over gelding

Mo

and I couldn't resist a picture I like of our under gelding

Pistol


----------



## maplegum (Jun 10, 2008)

Bailey. I just LOVE this profile photo of him.










And a more 'typical' photo of Bailey. OH!






Willow. She is so fluffy now, I don't even remember her looking like this!










And Willow as the bearded lady.


----------



## drk (Jun 10, 2008)

This is my 2008 filly... I love this shot. I was rubbing her neck with one hand and taking a picture with the other...










And this is my Leopard Stallion...






This is Attire... My snowcap appaloosa mare


----------



## CheyAut (Jun 10, 2008)

Mini Magic's Lady Casino






C.J. Cameo's Royal Chianti











Chili Pepper






HRK Kates Chocolat Creme de Coco











Lot-A-Dot Queen
















Goodsells Buckaroo Golden Girl
















TCM Midnight Blues
















Landrys Cowboys Diamonds & Rubys






CheyAuts Perfect Attraction






VFG El Arlequin





















Late Attraction by Cochise











Tucker (reg name pending)
















Jessi


----------



## K&H Miniatures (Jun 10, 2008)

Here is Ricky. He is in there somewhere?






Oh here is is. There was a miniature horse under there.


----------



## TripleDstables (Jun 10, 2008)

DB Cause For Komotion 2 year old filly.


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 11, 2008)

I like this shot of my stallion Grays Smoke Signal






And a pasture shot of my Nutmeg






One of Melody's fillies






A stallion I used to own (KC)






Renegade as a foal-






And Renegade as a big boy


----------



## cowgurl_up (Jun 11, 2008)

Gorgeous pictures everyone!

T's Dressed To A Tee
















Flabys Society Belle






Supreme's Scarlett Star (AMHR Pending)

Just Born


----------



## Bozley (Jun 11, 2008)

This is one of my favorites of Rhett (Owsley Fork Rogues Ricochet), my yearling. We were playing peek-a-boo back and forth behind a tree. He was being really funny.


----------



## Watcheye (Jun 11, 2008)

Keegan











Prism











Hiawatha






Mckeever











I think I have a bunch more but not scanned in. Im behind.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jun 11, 2008)

Here's a few of my favorites


----------



## yellerroseintx (Jun 11, 2008)

here is Colt 45.. s'cuse the fuzzy ears I like to leave them some protection against the bugs


----------



## Epona Stable Belgium (Jun 12, 2008)

Me with my new girl!

Just love her head so much!!!!

*Magic Man's Western Starlette*
















My little boy last year

*EHR Little Orion Light Star*






This year


----------



## Jill (Jun 12, 2008)

These aren't "just" head shots but pictures where I am crazy about how the horses' heads look in the shots. Pictures where it's the horses' head and expression that make the photo memorable to me.

*[SIZE=12pt]Ericas Echos of My Destiny (HOF), a/k/a “Destiny”[/SIZE]*

2004 32” AMHR / AMHA smoky silver black stallion – co-owned with Erica Killion

National Champion / Many Time Grand Champion / Halter Hall of Fame / Multi National All Star / AMHA Honor Roll

Grandson of both Alvadars Double Destiny and Little Kings Buck Echo






(photo by Shannon -- it is one of my all time favorite horse pictures)

*[SIZE=12pt]Ericas Gone and DunIT, a/k/a “DunIT”[/SIZE]*

2005 31” AMHR / AMHA grey-grullo fancy moving stallion – National Top 10 (halter) & AMHA Honor Roll (halter) – Multi Champion – Proven Sire

Grandson of both Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too (“BTU”) and Yellow Diamond Little Feather, Great Grandson of Egyptian King






(as a foal of course, and not hard to see where his babies get their heads from...)

*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Big City Bomb Shell, a/k/a “Bomb Shell”[/SIZE]*

2007 AMHA / AMHR Perlino Mare – Buckeroo Granddaughter (her sire is Little Kings Big City Buck)

Show Quality Filly and Future Prized Broodmare






*[SIZE=12pt]Ericas Double Dipped, a/k/a “Double”[/SIZE]*

2004 32” AMHA / AMHR Perlino Pinto Mare – Bandito Daughter / BTU Granddaughter - Sibling to Many National Champions

In foal for April 2009 to Erica's Echos of My Destiny (Halter HOF / National Champion -- Grandson of both Double Destiny and Buck Echo)






*[SIZE=12pt]Whinny For Me’s Big City Cover Girl, a/k/a "Cover Girl"[/SIZE]*

2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated Buckskin Filly – Expected To Mature @ 31”

By Little Kings Big City Buck (Sire of National Champions, Son of Buckeroo)

Out of Erica’s Double Dipped (a sibling to many National Champions and Sired by Little Kings B T Buck Bandito, Son of BTU)






*[SIZE=12pt]Harrells Rowdys Reflection of Hope, a/k/a “Hope”[/SIZE]*

2002 33.5” AMHA/AMHR Silver Dapple with Sabino mare – Halter Grand Champion – Daughter of Cross Countrys Rowdys Reflection






[SIZE=12pt]*Whinny For Me's Dun Buckin Around, a/k/a "Ducky"*[/SIZE]

2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated Show Colt – Dark Bay Dun / Expected to Grey -- Expected To Mature @ 33”

By Erica's Gone and DunIT (AMHR Nat'l Top 10 / AMHA Honor Roll / Multi Champion), out of Harrells Rowdys Reflection of Hope (Halter Gr Champion)

Bloodlines include: Buckeroo, Rowdy, BTU, Yellow Diamond Little Feather, and Egyptian King






*[SIZE=12pt]Little King’s BT Bacardi Gold, a/k/a “Bacardi”[/SIZE]*

2004 37.25” AMHR Golden Palomino Gelding – Son of Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too (“BTU”)

Supreme and Grand Halter Champion / First Place Solid Color – My Favorite Horse






and a funny one of the same guy...


----------



## Cimarron (Jun 12, 2008)

I just love this pix of my Redrock Incognito yearling colt Cimarron's I'm Incognito Too! It was taken when he was about 6 weeks old and we had a late April snow! Sheila


----------



## Brandi* (Jun 12, 2008)

Here are some of my favorite head shots! The last two of Melody are my absolute favorite

































































And last but not least, Miss Vayda when she got stung by a bee on her forehead. Her poor nose was about 3 times the size it's supposed to be


----------



## Sarah's Little Blessings (Jun 12, 2008)

Well, of course I have to add my boy!!! The one and only Thunder-SG Little Blue Thunder










Nice headshots everyone!!


----------



## Kellie in OR (Jun 13, 2008)

Billy telling me he has been tied long enough!


----------



## streaker (Jun 14, 2008)

Here are a few head shots my wife has taken of our horses.

Of course my favorite Picture is of Clear Brooks Moes Streaking "Streaker"










Then my next is of Streaker's sire Little Kings BT Simply Irresistible "Moe"






A head shot of Clear Brooks One Night Of Magic "Houdini"


----------



## K&H Miniatures (Jun 14, 2008)

Here is Camelot Country's Duke of Camelot






One of my grade mares Kate.






Kate and my daughter.






Just for fun a my little pony I painted last year.






and another


----------



## Brandi* (Jun 21, 2008)

Moe is just amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a power house



Just beautiful



He can come live with me anytime! I'm sure Melody wouldn't mind







streaker said:


> Here are a few head shots my wife has taken of our horses.
> 
> Of course my favorite Picture is of Clear Brooks Moes Streaking "Streaker"
> 
> ...


----------



## Leeana (Jun 21, 2008)

Here is a neat headshot of a new mare that now resides here , she came home today and i tried to get a few nice photos but it was raining and yucky out, this is kind of neat for the time being though.

On The Rise Farm Silver Angel AMHA/AMHR

7 year old 33" Granddaughter of Egyptian King and double buckeroo bred ontop. Silver Dapple


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Jun 21, 2008)

This is Kid (taken by me)






This is one of our big horses (Peruvian Paso), Indy






Full body of Kid, but the sun and his ears are just so pretty!






Race Horse!!!






And this is Breannes horse, Cozzy


----------



## PaintNminis (Jun 21, 2008)

Wonderful Shots Everyone





I have a few I took that I like Pretty Well





This is my 2yo Stallion Tazer


----------



## Kellie in OR (Jun 22, 2008)

My Tennessee Walker "Radar". He was laying down looking cute and relaxed because his guard mini's were protecting him as he napped.


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Jun 22, 2008)

The Dynamic Duo said:


> And this is Breannes horse, Cozzy


Aww.. There's my baby girl.





Willie






Romeo. He has the prettiest head on him, but I cannot take a decent picture of it!










Star, shetlandXwelsh filly from my barn






Adonis (leased to me by Martha Hickham)


----------



## Adell Equine (Jun 22, 2008)

Here are my two favorite head shots of my guys.

Go Walkabout Dakota






And Squeaker


----------



## Shari (Jun 23, 2008)

Maggie-






Theia






Ella


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Jun 23, 2008)

kaykay said:


> Heres flirt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am madly in love with Kay's Flirt. Come live in my barn, Flirt!!

Robin


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jun 23, 2008)

Great headshots everyone! Streaker--all three of yours are truly awesome.





Here are a few of my favorites from this year:

Dora






Challenger






Goldie






Taz






Peach






Lola


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Jun 23, 2008)

My pony rides in my 4x4 F150... he just jumps in! No ramp required.


----------



## painthorselover (Jun 23, 2008)

Here is my Pony Scout. He is my 9yr old Show baby!!!


----------



## countrycharm (Jun 24, 2008)

heres two of my boys both taken by me love them both





cinnamax






Dez


----------



## uwharrie (Jun 24, 2008)

Romeo- Cadle Creeks Heartbreaker Romeo the day he arrived on our farm


----------



## Stef (Jun 25, 2008)

Sky






Mariah






Shilo






JayJay our thorouhgbred.


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jun 25, 2008)

I hope no one is tired of this head shot of Baby Getitia took. I love it so much!






And Smoothie's picture.


----------



## Brandi* (Jun 25, 2008)

Gosh Cinnamax is one gorgeous creature







countrycharm said:


> heres two of my boys both taken by me love them both
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonny (Jun 25, 2008)

Bonny Headshot


----------



## Miniequine (Jun 26, 2008)

I Love headshots! You all have posted awesome shots!

Here are some recent headshots of babies..

This first one is a Reece colt... I LOVE him!!!






This is a son of Buckeroo.. a couple days old, another Reece baby



)






My colt Safari






Sleepy baby






My filly, Little Anna
















Maggie...










Little John.. Always watching.... "Is it time to eat??"


----------



## VernB (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey, This is fun








I think I'll give it a try.

My tiny appy Chief being himself.






My lovely mare Suki who we lost last winter






Our bay stallion Frankie.


----------

